# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ammannia senegalensis



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Anyone ever used the Ammannia senegalensis? Is it difficult to keep? Does anyone have pictures? What are the differences with Ammannia gracilis?

I have seen a lot of pictures off Ammannia gracilis, but never of Ammannia senegalensis. So i was curious about other's experiences with this plant. 

Thank you,
Sven


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Anyone ever used the Ammannia senegalensis? Is it difficult to keep? Does anyone have pictures? What are the differences with Ammannia gracilis?

I have seen a lot of pictures off Ammannia gracilis, but never of Ammannia senegalensis. So i was curious about other's experiences with this plant. 

Thank you,
Sven


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

I think I am growing this. Not sure though as there is some debate whether it is Nesea pendicellata or Ammania senegalis. 

This is the only plant that I seem to not be able to grow at all. Have tried many different combos: very high light (5-6 w/g)/rich substrate, high light/rich substrate (3-4w/g) , high light/sand substrate, and very high light/ sand sub. It did poorly in each situation. The sand sub did help root growth, but it did not grow any vertical hieght.

One thing I did try was to grow this plant emmersed. It did much better! It gained vertical hieght rapidly and got about 3-4 side shoots. I have placed these in a medium light (2-3 w/g)/ rich substrate tank and am waiting to get some submerged growth.

If you have any tips for this plant please post!


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

A. senegalensis' leaves have tendency to curl downward. Leaf veins are greenish; they're yellow-orange in gracilis. senelegalanesilasinelis is also harder to spell.

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

I truly wish I could get a good ID on this plant.

The one that I think is Nesea has a red stalk and a leaf shape similar to what you describe as Ammannia. It also looks like Ammannia as in Kasselman's book. But the red stalk puzzles me as this is typical of Nesea sp.

The one that I got a Ammania looks nothing like what is pictured in Kasselman. So this one is a mystery plant. 

Anyone want to host a few pics so the mystery can be solved here?


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

What color are the leaves on your plant, Chavez? Are they pink-reddish orange or more
of a green/orange flush? Every specimen I've
seen or grown of Nesaea pedicellata has a blood
red stem with contrasting, greenish-orange
leaves. The Ammania was basically hot pink in
the same conditions.

2la is right. Grown together, Ammania senegalensis and Ammania gracilis look really
different. The Ammania senegalensis looks
much less robust with shorter, downcurved
leaves. Gracilis has very flat and long
leaves.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't have my copy of Kasselmann with me right now, so I have to work from memory. Always a bad thing.

I recall that she believed that A. senegalensis and A. gracilis will eventually be combined into a single species. There isn't much distinction between them.

Also I recall her writing that at least one of the Neseas (and I can't remember which) is essentially indistinguishable from A. gracilis and A. senegalensis unless they flower. Their flowers are distinctly different.

Chavez, why don't you try growing it under lighting that isn't "bright" or "very bright"? Neil Frank grew the best Ammania I've ever seen and I think he did it at lighting levels that are moderate at best.


Roger Miller


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes Roger I am doing that as we speak:

20g High with a 55cF (6700 K), rich soil substrate.


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.aquacharlotte.com/gallery/Chavez/chavez16.htm

Very poor shot of what I think is the nesea sp. It is the red stem plant on the bottom right corner. Hard to tell but I think this is Nesea not Ammania


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Do you have any close ups? That does not look
like any Ammania I've ever seen, but I
really can't tell from that photo.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------

